# Benelli SBE II vs. M2



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone know the difference between the two?

Shopping For NewShotgun Regards,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

They are virtually identical guns. The biggest difference is that the M2 is chamberd for up to 3" shells. The SBE is chambered for 3 1/2" shells.

If you don't plan to ever shoot 3 1/2" shells, I would suggest saving the few hundred dollars.

Roger


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

They are nice shotguns and I can't wait to get mine....thanks for the info.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 28, 2004)

I have the M2 and love it. It's not too heavy and doesn't kick very much. 

Happy hunting!

Melissa


----------



## BLKDOGS (Jun 30, 2005)

I have the M2,never really considered the SBII cause 3.5" shells are way overated.& the way I shoot I need to be able to get back on game for a 2nd shot.The 3" steel is much kinder than the big loads ...I also have a M1 20 ga..I love it for upland & puddle jumping.It weighs 5.5 pds..The Benellis are the best autoloading shotguns on the market. Steven KY


----------



## moosecountry (Feb 5, 2005)

Just a thought I heard someone else do that I think is a great idea. Buy the M2, and with the money you have left over by not buying an SBEII, buy a Benelli Nova, now you have two guns for the price of one, and you can shoot 3.5" shells with the Nova if you desire! Ahh now that is using your head

Tim


----------

